

Bret Victor: Drawing Dynamic Visualizations - siavosh
http://vimeo.com/66085662

======
cing
Data-driven visualizations like these seem well-suited for data exploration,
but the suggestion that scientists lives will change for the better from them
seems like a stretch. I'm not just talking about constructing original
visualizations like "Feynman Diagrams". As far as communicating science goes,
plots need to be "as simple as possible but not simpler" and as reproducible
as the science. If I see a paper with some homebrew plot and I can't
immediately compare my data to it, that's a problem.

~~~
tl
Bret mentions the symbols (in this case, code) still being used. What I would
foresee is this: take the recent LightTable video that showed a code on the
left, output on the right view (or Bret's similar construction from a prior
talk). Now, add a "design" switch that converts the code half to something
similar to the left panel from the video. Finally, turn your paper into
something where the entire body is html, the "homebrew plot" is a javascript
expression, and the entire work (data and code) is accessible via View Source
and Inspect Element.

------
justncase80
Bret Victor hits another homerun with this video.

